# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Foligro

## missoutlaw

he ik ben een vrouw van 20 jaar sinds de geboorte van mijn zoontje die al 4 is heb ik last van overmatig haaruitval nu heb ik gehoord dat folligro helpt ik wil nu graag weten of iemand deze produckt heeft gebruikt en of het werkt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  thanks  :Wink:  kusjes missoutlaw

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by missoutlaw_@24-09-2003, 14:58:05
> * he ik ben een vrouw van 20 jaar sinds de geboorte van mijn zoontje die al 4 is heb ik last van overmatig haaruitval nu heb ik gehoord dat folligro helpt ik wil nu graag weten of iemand deze produckt heeft gebruikt en of het werkt  thanks  kusjes missoutlawgow*


 hallo missoutlow


ik heb foligro jaar gebruikt merkte geen verschil dus ik geloof niet in dat middel kost duur en doet niks by mij in elk geval word hier nooit over gesproken dus denk ik dat er wel meer mensen zijn die het gebruikt hebben maar geen resultaat hebben

en dus niks te melden hebben dus missoutlow zou het niet doen als ik jou was 

groetjes rene

----------


## coby

Hallo Missoutlaw, 
Ik gebruik het nu ook ongeveer een jaar en ook ik merk niet echt dat het helpt. Zou er dus maar niet aan beginnen als ik jou was. Bij De Tuinen is een ander product te koop: Priorin. Dit claimt goed te werken bij seizoenswisselingen, zwangerschap, ontoereikend voedingspatroon etc. Heb er geen ervaring mee, maar is misschien een idee.
Ook zou je bij www.haaruitval.net kunnen kijken of er iets van jouw gading is.

Groetjes

----------


## Steef

Hai,

Ik ben nog maar 2 maanden aan de FG maar ik merk ook echt helemaal niks. Ik gebruik zowel de spray als de pillen maar tot nu toe is er echt geen enkel waarneembaar verschil. 

Als je op internet naar FG zoekt, dan vind je bij uitsluitend sites die toch wel erg positief zijn aan het product. En je ziet erg vaak dezelfde tekst. Kortom: leuk vitaminepreparaatje maar in mijn davitamon tabletjes zit nagenoeg dezelfde samenstelling. Kortom: niet doen.

----------

